# Any recipies for venison-pork burgers?



## va bbq (Jan 2, 2013)

I received a nice amount of venison for xmas and would like to mix it with pork (fat or meat and fat) to make burgers.  Does anyone have a recipe for this in terms of percentages of each to use (my guess would be 60 to 80% venison and 40 to 20% pork depending on whether pork meat and fat or just fat is used)?

Thanks!


----------



## metaluno67 (Jan 2, 2013)

For every 10# of venison I mix 2# of pork sausage or pork fat. The key to great burgers is no deer fat. 
If you want a great burger add 2 jalapeños 1 bell pepper 1/2 onion and about 3 strips of bacon. Finely chop all these and add to your burger meat.


----------



## va bbq (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks! I'll give that a try.


----------



## skhunter (Jan 12, 2013)

Better yet substitute bacon ends for pork fat.


----------

